
Brainstorming the Future of SCADA Systems - ishikawa
https://www.automationworld.com/brainstorming-future-scada-systems
======
ishikawa
For years SCADA systems have lagged behind in technology when compared to
other software areas, specially those targeting end users. With IoT this has
to change.

